# Solved: 0xc0000185 error code



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a Dell Inspiron N5110 running Windows 7. For the past few days my internet has been going in and out to the point of being every few minutes. All other devices in the house are streaming along no problem and here I am with the internet going in and out. Yesterday I decided to download and run Malaware Bytes. I swore I had it installed already but couldn't find it. It ran a scan found 6 things and took care of them. Nothing appeared major to me but who knows? Now today I cannot get any exe file to load. Chrome keeps telling me that it can't run because my virus software is block it that I should delete and re-enable it's permissions. I try and try and cannot get Norton to open. I have Constant Guard with Norton from Comcast. I remember having this problem before so I run a diagnostic and Norton tells me to uninstall. I cannot get it to run the Power Eraser. I already had it installed so when the download didn't want to work I tried to run the version I already had an no go. I finally ran the uninstall tool and that did take it away. I tried to re-install and it let me download Constant Guard but it wouldn't let me download Norton. Again I went to my download folder to use a version I already had on there and it won't open and run at all. I tried to run Malaware Bytes again and it won't open at all.

My computer is running painfully slow. I tried doing a clean boot as per Microsoft Instructions and no change. I read the message on here about recent updates so I uninstalled all windows updates from 8/15 and 9/4, no change. Sometimes the internet will load and run and sometimes it won't. It's awful. 

I keep getting this message when trying to open, download or install the virus programs: The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000185). Click OK to close the application.
I also got an odd message that said updates were installed and I could run offline now?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. Is that Dell Inspiron a laptop
If so it is possible for you to try and connect hard wired via the Ethernet cable to your router.modem, so that we can eliminate the possibility that wireless driver, or card is the problem
3. Run a chkdsk /r on the computer
Do you know how please
4. That error by the way means that Windows could not find the relevant device 
0xC0000185, or STATUS_IO_DEVICE_ERROR, Usually indicates improper termination or defective cabling on SCSI devices or that two devices are trying to use the same IRQ.


For instance if you were trying to open a CD or DVD it could indicate that the device itself is faulty or the connection to it or as explained above it cannot run because of a conflict between allocated resources.
In your case one may suspect the hard drive - hence the chkdsk.


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome  It is a laptop. In order to hard wire I would just use the cord that goes into the modem into the back of my computer instead? Is that correct?

I am not sure how to run chkdsk/r


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re the cable - on the laptop will be the Ethernet cable connection - no not the cord that goes into the modem - one like this -
http://www.cabling4less.co.uk/category.php?cat_id=158&gclid=CMCVvJyOysACFQQGwwodXj4A2A

and usually depending on which you have the modem/router in addition to the wireless connection provides a cable connection 
see the 5th image down please
http://www.homeandlearn.co.uk/BC//bcs6p3.html

if you cannot do this at the moment please proceed with the chkdsk /r

Here is how
1. Windows button
2. all programs
3. Accessories
4. Command prompt
right click it run as admin
5. When the cmd window opens
type
*chkdsk /r*
6. Agree message to run on restart and do so
7. Please do not interrupt it - a five stage check
8. Post back if problems or when that is complete

To help further here is the chkdsk instructions with images
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/433-disk-check.html


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NOTE going offline for an hour to cut rear lawn
Will check progress when I return


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks so much. I'm in a walking boot so plugging the hard wire in downstairs is hard until my daughter is home. I am running the chkdsk now but it's taking a long time. I have to go to physical therapy and the doctor and then I'll check back when I get home. I hope it's ok to let the scan run. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No problem let me know when ever convenient to you
and then we will see what chkdsk said


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok so I came back home and my computer had re-started and there is no log of the chkdsk?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry about delay in replying
For chkdsk results please go
Control Panel
Admin Tools
Event viewer
in left hand pane expand windows logs
click application log
when that log loads
go right hand pane click Find
type
*wininit *(note spelling please)
click find next
when it finds the chkdsk results - check they are please for the date and time you ran it
then click copy right hand pane - as text file
and paste to reply please

As explained here item 8
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/96938-check-disk-chkdsk-read-event-viewer-log.html

in event viewer the chkdsk run on reboot is recorded on *wininit - *not on chkdsk which is only used for recording results when chkdsk is run without reboot
this is explained on the same link as above


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

No worries at all! Thank you so much! I just appreciate your help so very much! Here is the log.

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 9/5/2014 11:59:52 AM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Kim-PC
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 81900 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 81901 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 81902 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 81903 is unreadable.
305920 file records processed.

File verification completed.
717 large file records processed.

Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x400 bytes.
4 bad file records processed.

0 EA records processed.

45 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
Index entry x86_microsoft-windows-photo-image-codec_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.22522_none_932e4803480f3dda of index $I30 in file 0x13ea points to unused file 0x13fec.
Deleting index entry x86_microsoft-windows-photo-image-codec_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.22522_none_932e4803480f3dda in index $I30 of file 5098.
Index entry X86_MI~1.225 of index $I30 in file 0x13ea points to unused file 0x13fec.
Deleting index entry X86_MI~1.225 in index $I30 of file 5098.
376332 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is scanning unindexed files for reconnect to their original directory.
Recovering orphaned file NO68D2~1.256 (49041) into directory file 433.
Recovering orphaned file NonCritical_7.6.7600.256_8ce0b08b7183b5cbbf2ffe872ace7cbc0c342_232b52c0 (49041) into directory file 433.
4 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
305920 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 280 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 280 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 280 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
35207 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
36353168 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x4e0695000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x4e069b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 95782
of name \Windows\winsxs\WO51F1~1.164\ieframe.dll.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x3b0e7000 for 0xc000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x3b0ed000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 192580
of name \Windows\System32\wbem\wbemess.dll.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x6c89d0000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x6c89db000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 204628
of name \Users\Kim\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\WIA094~1\FACETH~1.FD1.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x744584000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x744593000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 208148
of name \Windows\winsxs\X8E4FA~1.177\MSCORD~1.DLL.
305904 files processed.

File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
98307040 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
Adding 5 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) DATA attribute.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

472922135 KB total disk space.
79154924 KB in 199141 files.
115356 KB in 35208 indexes.
20 KB in bad sectors.
423675 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
393228160 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
118230533 total allocation units on disk.
98307040 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 ab 04 00 79 93 03 00 20 5f 06 00 00 00 00 00 ....y... _......
7a 20 00 00 2d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 z ..-...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-09-05T15:59:52.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>21642</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Kim-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 81900 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 81901 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 81902 is unreadable.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
File record segment 81903 is unreadable.
305920 file records processed.

File verification completed.
717 large file records processed.

Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x400 bytes.
4 bad file records processed.

0 EA records processed.

45 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
Index entry x86_microsoft-windows-photo-image-codec_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.22522_none_932e4803480f3dda of index $I30 in file 0x13ea points to unused file 0x13fec.
Deleting index entry x86_microsoft-windows-photo-image-codec_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.22522_none_932e4803480f3dda in index $I30 of file 5098.
Index entry X86_MI~1.225 of index $I30 in file 0x13ea points to unused file 0x13fec.
Deleting index entry X86_MI~1.225 in index $I30 of file 5098.
376332 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is scanning unindexed files for reconnect to their original directory.
Recovering orphaned file NO68D2~1.256 (49041) into directory file 433.
Recovering orphaned file NonCritical_7.6.7600.256_8ce0b08b7183b5cbbf2ffe872ace7cbc0c342_232b52c0 (49041) into directory file 433.
4 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
305920 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 280 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 280 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 280 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
35207 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
36353168 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x4e0695000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x4e069b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 95782
of name \Windows\winsxs\WO51F1~1.164\ieframe.dll.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x3b0e7000 for 0xc000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x3b0ed000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 192580
of name \Windows\System32\wbem\wbemess.dll.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x6c89d0000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x6c89db000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 204628
of name \Users\Kim\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\WIA094~1\FACETH~1.FD1.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x744584000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x744593000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 208148
of name \Windows\winsxs\X8E4FA~1.177\MSCORD~1.DLL.
305904 files processed.

File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
98307040 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
Adding 5 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) DATA attribute.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

472922135 KB total disk space.
79154924 KB in 199141 files.
115356 KB in 35208 indexes.
20 KB in bad sectors.
423675 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
393228160 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
118230533 total allocation units on disk.
98307040 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 ab 04 00 79 93 03 00 20 5f 06 00 00 00 00 00 ....y... _......
7a 20 00 00 2d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 z ..-...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your hard rive is failing that is the cause of all your problems

1. A read failure


> Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xc4ffb000 for 0x1000 bytes.
> File record segment 81900 is unreadable


2. Orphaned files - in otherwords files without any correct identifiable place - orphan - without parents


> Recovering orphaned file NO68D2~1.256 (49041) into directory file 433.
> Recovering orphaned file NonCritical_7.6.7600.256_8ce0b08b7183b5cbbf2ffe872ace7cbc0c342_232b52c0 (49041) into directory file 433.
> 4 unindexed files scanned.


3. Bad Clusters failed sections of the hard drive


> Adding 5 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
> Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) DATA attribute.


and errors in the Master File Table, which tells Windows where to find the data

4.


> 20 KB in bad sectors.


Total of bad clusters

YOU need a replacement hard drive and if at all possible a clone of this drive to the new one
YOUR first job now is to back up all important data eg your personal docs, pics and music etc.


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

OH my gosh  I never expected to hear that. My computer isn't very old. What causes this to happen? I will start copying things off of the hard drive now I guess  Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

One of the major causes with a laptop is jolting when the computer is running eg the drive is running.
On a mechanical hard drive the distance between the read write head and the platters of the disc is a hairs breadth and a jolt and it does not have to be severe - can cause such damage

http://www.howtogeek.com/173463/bad...get-bad-sectors-and-what-you-can-do-about-it/

Windows chkdsk does not record file structure corruption as bad sectors

Another possibility is that you have simply drawn the short straw and your hard drive like any other computer component was unfortunately - one of the 10000`s that did not see out its usual expected life span

If YOU would like additional confirmation - go device manager - disk drives expand that entry and give me the reference shown against the drive and we will then see if we can run another test to confirm

That said it is IMHO a 100% certainity to start with - in view of the results of the chkdsk and the problems you were having

ONE test is how is it now compared with how it was before the chkdsk - if you see some improvement that is the result of the files been repaired and the data from the bad sectors rewritten to good sectors - however it will go back to how it was - that is more or less certain


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I got a message from Dell Diagnostics that my hard drive had critical errors and needed replaced as well. After you said this I went to Dell to see what it would cost to get a new hard drive and it ran a diagnostic test. The read portion was what failed. I'm trying to copy things off of it now. I guess it no longer matters that I can't install virus software  I turned on Windows Defender for now. I am pretty scared about all of the steps to replace the hard drive so I have some decisions to make. It is running better now as far as getting online and such. It still disconnects randomly but it's not running horribly slow. If it happens again can I run that chkdsk to try to prolong it until I can replace it?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The problem with that is running the chkdsk is a heavy use of the drive and on a failing drive you just never know when it is going to push it over the edge


Do not buy it from Dell it will cost you far more than you need to spend


I am more than prepared to guide you through this once you get your new drive etc.


There is no guarantee whatsoever that it will clone so the backup of your important data is the priority


YOU will if it does not clone lose all your programs for which you do not have the installation media.


Before you can make real progress you need that new hard drive


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I am so scared my computer will die before I get my stuff off, luckily I really don't have a ton on it, just the pictures are taking forever to move over. I trust you because you've helped so much so far so I'm going to try to get the drive and replace it. It just seems scary taking the computer all apart ha ha!


Ok, so I am ordering the drive tonight. I am getting it from Dell because I need to use the financing. Thanks for the suggestion though to get it cheaper elsewhere. Question though? There is a 500 GB just like I have but there is also the same thing but 750 GB for not too much more. That should be fine right? I figure if I am going to replace it I might as well get the bigger storage space. 


You are a true lifesaver with all of your help! Thank you SO SO much!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Agreed you may as well get the 750


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I owe you an apology here.
I AM SORRY
That Dell Inspiron N5110 is one of the series of laptops where instead of the hard drive being SIMPLY removed by removing a panel on the base of the laptop - usually just four screws and then taking out the drive - the model requires major work.

Please see this
ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...p/inspiron-15r-n5110_Service Manual_en-us.pdf

I have done such a job, but it by no means easy and unless you feel reasonably assured having read the manual of how to proceed, it is I think a question, of balancing the cost of it being done by your local computer repair shop against the risks involved with you doing the job.

You will see that a number of people have faced the same considerations
http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19373370

Once again I apologise for not noting earlier how complicated the job is.

It was in fact this that caused me to check the procedure


> It just seems scary taking the computer all apart ha ha!


If you do decide to proceed I can guide you through the cloning system but of course it is not possible to help you with the removal of the drive in any real sense.

PLEASE DO NOT TAKE the old drive out until we have attempted the clone


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

OK I finally received the new drive. I was able to get all of my files saved off of the old one. What's cloning involve? Do I need to do that or can I just start over fresh? I'm very nervous about doing this but my husband replaced the power supply in our del desktop and feels confident we can do this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are now basically three ways to proceed
1. Please see page 66 of this guide
ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-produ...uide_en-us.pdf

Create your recovery media using Dell Datasafe local backup
System recovery media 
when operating system failure prevents the use of System Restore and Dell DataSafe Local Backup 
when installing the Dell factory-installed software on a newly installed hard drive 

2. Is to go Control Panel - Backup and restore and create a system image, ideally on another external hard drive and a repair disc on a CD
You then boot the computer WITH the new hard drive in - from the repair disc and restore the image to the new hard drive

3. Is to connect the hard drive you have bought to the computer by usb in an enclosure - cost just a few £UK and install the FREE easeus TODO cloning software
Here is the download

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/deta...e_edition.html
I have used it a few times and it has never let me down - BUT it does depend on how bad your existing drive is - I think you will succeed with it - but of course that is only my best surmise looking at the relatively few bad sectors on the drive

If you decide to go that route I will guide you through the job - but here is the basic guide on how to proceed
http://www.easeus.com/todo-backup-gu...one-guide.html

4. The last way is as you suggested - start again
Having saved all your personal files take out the drive
put the new drive in
install windows 7 on it and copy back your personal data

To go that way you need either your Windows 7 install disc OR If you do not have one, but you have the product key from the COA label on the base of the Inspiron - sometimes underneath the battery - and tell me what edition of windows 7 it is - DO NOT post product key on here


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

opened by request


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*dvk01*
Thanks

Received by PM from FootballChic


> I'm sorry it's been so long but my computer was working so I kept putting it off because I'm scared to do this lol
> 
> Now my computer is certainly done and I'm ready to take the leap. My problem now is that my computer didn't come with an installation disc for Windows. My computer had Windows 7. We bought a laptop from Dell for our daughter last year and she has Windows 8 but she didn't get a disc either. Is there any way to make one from her computer or get Windows 7 for mine still?


* FootballChic*

1. May I presume that you now have the new hard drive and it is fitted to the laptop

2. The Windows 8 computer is NOT going to help you in the installation of 7 on the new drive.
There are precautions to take with the 8 laptop and we can address that later

3. When you have the new drive fitted there will possibly be a way to install 7 on it


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't installed the new hard drive yet because I'm afraid of not being able to install windows. If I have to buy Windows I will be better off returning the unopened hard drive and getting a new laptop.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On all the evidence available the problem is the hard drive
I nor indeed anyone else can guarantee to you with 100% certainty that this is the actual ONLY problem


Certainly without doubt the hard drive has failed. WHAT the cause of that is - is to some extent unknown.
It can as I said simply be that you had a drive that has failed early. Just like any other computer component they can last years or fail relatively early


One of the known causes if failure is as I said the laptop receives a jolt and it does not have to be much, whilst the drive is running.


I cannot make the decision for you. You either take the plunge and try it - there is no reason to believe it will not install OR you decide not to take the risk and if you are sure you can do so you return it


The risk of not being able to install it in the laptop due to the fact that it requires extensive dismantling is far greater then any slight risk that you will not be able to install Windows 7


So whilst you decide 
1. What is the current situation - will it not now even start to load windows
2. What is the edition of Windows 7 from the label on the laptop
in full eg. Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit or what


DO NOT include the product key


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

The computer still turns on but when windows loads it says imagehlp.dll is messed up and then goes into a guest account and won't let me access my files. I tried doing a restore point but it says I don't have any. This major problem happened after it installed the latest Windows update. I was having issues again with the Internet dropping more often and it running slow but I was able to do everything I needed to. The version I have is Windows 7 Home Premium OA. The computer sometimes makes a loud noise when booting up like a fan or something but then that goes away.


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I am running another chkdsk now because I figured it was worth a shot. Its 91 percent complete. Do you want to see the results of that again? I know the hard drive is failing I trust you 100 percent and Dell told me it was as well. I am just most afraid of how I get a disc to install windows 7 back on again? I could live with Windows 8 if I had to use my daughter's computer somehow.

thank you again so so much for your help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well as I said earlier on in the topic when you asked me on post 14 - can I just run another chkdsk if need be



> The problem with that is running the chkdsk is a heavy use of the drive and on a failing drive you just never know when it is going to push it over the edge


What you should have done was to attempt the clone - when you first got the drive

ARE YOU SURE PLEASE that the label does not say 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

The chkdsk worked I am talking to you from my computer now. It says Windows 7 Home Premium OA there is no 64 bit listed. If I do the clone will it save me from needing the Windows 7 install disc? If so I'll do it now.


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Checking file system on C: The type of the file system is NTFS. Volume label is OS. A disk check has been scheduled. Windows will now check the disk. CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)... 305920 file records processed. File verification completed. 855 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 59 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)... 377208 index entries processed. Index verification completed. 0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)... 305920 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 11 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9. Cleaning up 11 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9. Cleaning up 11 unused security descriptors. Security descriptor verification completed. 35645 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal... 35299024 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed. CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)... Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x3ad2dee000 for 0x10000 bytes. Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x3ad2df3000 for 0x1000 bytes. Windows replaced bad clusters in file 135219 of name \Windows\winsxs\AM5EF5~1.172\wininet.dll. Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x255282000 for 0x3000 bytes. Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0x255282000 for 0x1000 bytes. Windows replaced bad clusters in file 186313 of name \PROGRA~2\WILDTA~1\DELLGA~1\POLARB~1\fr\unlock.html. Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xcc5089000 for 0x10000 bytes. Read failure with status 0xc00000b5 at offset 0xcc5098000 for 0x1000 bytes. Windows replaced bad clusters in file 202045 of name \Users\Kim\ntuser.dat. 305904 files processed. File data verification completed. CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)... 96784405 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete. Adding 3 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File. Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap. Windows has made corrections to the file system. 472922135 KB total disk space. 85224044 KB in 228517 files. 137848 KB in 35646 indexes. 32 KB in bad sectors. 422591 KB in use by the system. 65536 KB occupied by the log file. 387137620 KB available on disk. 4096 bytes in each allocation unit. 118230533 total allocation units on disk. 96784405 allocation units available on disk. Internal Info: 00 ab 04 00 ef 07 04 00 fa 49 07 00 00 00 00 00 .........I...... 0b 21 00 00 3b 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .!..;........... 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ Windows has finished checking your disk. Please wait while your computer restarts. 

This is the winnit report I can't find the chkdsk one still looking.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is the chkdsk results

go windows start button computer and right click it, click properties
on the window that opens look carefully and what does it say for the OS
see my screenshot


look at your chkdsk 32KB in bad sectors
Previously if my memory serves me correctly it was 20KB


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes it says 64 bit.

I was wondering if it had more bad sectors. I re-read your steps for cloning and I feel silly but I just don't feel like I understand it and how it will work. I'm sorry.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Yes it says 64 bit.


and yet you say the label on the base of the laptop - does not say 64 bit is that correct please

as to the clone - which part do you not understand please


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

No the only thing on the label other than the Windows 7 Home Premium OA is that it's a certified copy and the product key.

I don't understand any of it actually. I read page 66 of the Dell Inspiron but if I do a Dell Data Back up or how is that going to get Windows 7 on my new hard drive? It says Restore Operating System, but the hard drive is bad so how will that help.

I don't have an external hard drive so I can't go that route.

The link for the majorgeeks place for the usb enclosure doesn't work for me. Is that something I could buy at Staples or somewhere for cheap?

Sorry for all of the questions. I appreciate your help SO much!

Is this what it is? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/mpt-har...1304482950.p?id=mp1304482950&skuId=1304482950


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The hard drive you have bought for the laptop is the one, if you proceed that far, that will go in the laptop
When it is placed in an enclosure it then becomes an external hard drive connected by usb
I said on an earlier post that you would require an enclosure to attempt cloning from the present failing internal to the NEW one -with that connected externally in an enclosure

For the cost of an enclosure it is worth a try

If it will not clone then - you say you have all your data backed up - so you then place the new hard drive in the laptop and install windows 7 on it, using the product key on the laptop

The enclosure you have listed is for IDE drives
The one you want is for a SATA drive
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/eforcit...1305741636.p?id=mp1305741636&skuId=1305741636

The Y USB cable connects to TWO USB sockets on your laptop - drawing power from one and using the the other for data
Check that you do have two usb sockets to which this can connect - as I do not know that laptop

The clone or the attempted clone is done using EASEUS, that I posted the link for and the guide.

WHEN you get the enclosure I will guide you through the procedure.

In the meantime and NOT on this computer - you need to make yourself a Windows 7 installation media
Does the laptop have a dvd drive


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> The hard drive you have bought for the laptop is the one, if you proceed that far, that will go in the laptop
> When it is placed in an enclosure it then becomes an external hard drive connected by usb
> I said on an earlier post that you would require an enclosure to attempt cloning from the present failing internal to the NEW one -with that connected externally in an enclosure
> 
> ...


I do have two usb ports but one of them is how I use my mouse, I guess I could use the touchpad. The two usb ports are on the top of each side of the computer so they are spaced apart. Can I use a usb hub or does it need to be two separate ports on the computer? I will pick up the one you gave the link to tomorrow during the day. So I need to make the Windows 7 disc on another computer? I have access to 2 other computers, one is a desktop with Windows 7 and one is a laptop with Windows 8. They both have DVD drives.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO do not try and use a hub
If you are actually going to the store - take the laptop with you and check if the cables will reach
You can buy enclosures with just the one usb, but two are always better for use with an external drive


WHAT I meant was - DOES THIS laptop have a DVD drive AND I take it you have some blank DVD discs to burn


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok I will take it with me then and make sure they reach. Yes THIS computer I am does have a DVD drive and I do have DVD discs.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

FootballChic - the more you use that computer the more the chance of NEVER getting a clone
Switch it off and leave it until you get the enclosure.



> Yes THIS computer I am does have a DVD drive and I do have DVD discs


Presuming that this means the Dell

Ok download this to the windows 7 desktop
http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-58997.iso

Save it on the desktop - so when the link appears click the arrow to the right of Save and SaveAs and then to the desktop

I am signing off it is 0157
Download it tonight if possible

When you have it downloaded and saved I will then post the next instructions when I resume


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok I shut my laptop down and am on my dd's computer. I am downloading the file now. I will get the cable tomorrow when I am out and check back in after I get home. Thank you again, Good night!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ready when you are - to progress


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you! I know it's late tonight I just got home, but I wanted to let you know they didn't have what you showed me. The man that helped me though said what he sold me would work. It's an Insignia USB 3.0 Laptop Hard Disc Drive Enclosure. SATA compatible. Supports any bare laptop size 2.5" hard disc drive. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insigni...sure/5820005.p?id=1219165149787&skuId=5820005


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. On the ISO you downloaded to the Windows 7 computer
right click the icon on the desktop 
do you have burn disc image
If so click that, does a window now open 
If so insert a dvd write in the drive
and follow the instructions


2. Check when you have made the disc that it will boot the computer - do not of course install. You will use this later


3. Insert the drive in the enclosure you have bought and see if when connected to the laptop it is recognised.
Post back when you have completed these tasks


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok so I made the dvd's. Two questions: 
1. I accidentally started writing the disc 1 label on the wrong side of the cd with my cd label markers. Will this be ok? I googled and can't find an answer.
2. do I put the disc 1 in the desktop computer I made these discs on and see if it starts? Is that what you mean by checking the boot disc?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The DVD`s - there should only be ONE = so where does disc 1 come into the equation please


If you mean you have written on the disc - on the wrong side in other words on the scanned side - throw it away and make another


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok so it told me I would need 3 dvd's and as it went it told me when to put the next disc in. At the end it told me that I could only make this recovery disc one time. Should I try it again?


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok the odd thing is, when it finished downloading the instructions popped up to make the disc, but I went to find it again and I have to go to my downloads in Chrome to find it. It says cancelled and asks me if I want to retry download or remove from list?

X17-58997.iso Cancelled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The reason for the delay in my response is that I am TESTING the download
I will reply when my test is completed


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

No problem I appreciate it. I know you are busy as well, I'm just checking in. Thanks!
I downloaded it again as well. Last time I clicked the link and it immediately started to download. This time I right clicked it and chose save as and set it to desktop. It appears there now AND it doesn't say cancelled, nor did it pop up immediately after downloading it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not mind spending as long as is necessary to try and help you
Although as I said many posts ago - the difficulty here is going to be the dismantling of that laptop and the installing of the new hard drive.

HOWEVER and I hope you are not annoyed - but I am a very unhappy Macboatmaster
I have just downloaded that file and burnt a DVD as I just could not understand the 3 disc job or the one time download

When you now post - this time I chose save etc.
THAT with respect was what I told you do



> Save it on the desktop - so when the link appears click the arrow to the right of Save and SaveAs and then to the desktop


and then said 


> 17-Dec-2014, 02:37 PM #42
> 
> 1. On the ISO you downloaded to the Windows 7 computer
> right click the icon on the desktop
> ...


So in summary I have just downloaded the iso and burnt it - as a complete waste of my time

HOWEVER all is forgotten
BURN IT THIS TIME the way I have advised on a DVD


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> I do not mind spending as long as is necessary to try and help you
> Although as I said many posts ago - the difficulty here is going to be the dismantling of that laptop and the installing of the new hard drive.
> 
> HOWEVER and I hope you are not annoyed - but I am a very unhappy Macboatmaster
> ...


I am sorry to make you upset, and certainly NOT trying to waste your time. But when you said "when a link appears choose save as" I planned on following those instructions, however, when I clicked on the link you gave me it started downloading it on it's own without giving me any options.

I am using Chrome and it just started doing it on it's own. I didn't intentionally not follow your instructions and plan to waste your time I'm sorry  In order to "save as" I had to right click on the hyperlink you provided. I misunderstood and thought that I had to right click on what pops up after clicking on your hyperlink. I'm doing the best I can. I appreciate your help very, very much.


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I right clicked on the download and there is no burn disc image option. If I click "open with" it says Windows Disc Image Burner. Will that work? The only other options on right click is to Open with Power2Go or other options like rename, delete, share, etc.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I can understand that I think
However how you ended up with more than one disc and some message regarding recovery can only be downloaded once I have NO IDEA
However I have never used Chrome only IE and once on a time Firefox.


As I said all is forgotten and I was only half serious any way.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have on your desktop the icon for the download with the disc icon in it and the name
X17-58997
If so double click it


What happens please does a window open disc image burner
I think that is the same as you are getting with OpenWith


OR open File Explorer, click Desktop left pane, select the saved download ISO by clicking once to highlight and on the action bar should be Burn Disc Image


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Double clicking it made the burning software come up and it's burning now. Once it's finished, how do I check to see if it works like you wanted me to earlier?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it clicked verify after burning it usually is by default
You do as I said and see if it boot the computer


OFFLINE for one HOUR or so


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

You said



> Check when you have made the disc that it will boot the computer - do not of course install. You will use this later


How do I check it? Do I power down and restart the computer and something will come up to let me know it will work? I'm sorry I am confused. It did verify the disc after it burned it. I'll wait to hear back from you later on. Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Watch the post screen does it say for Boot Menu press ?
If so press it and select the optical drive
Normally it then says press any key to boot from the disc


If not setup and change boot order to make dvd first


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I didn't get those options but I pushed esc to enter the boot menu and it asked if I wanted to boot from the CD or DVD drive and then a window popped up and asked me if I wanted to install Windows 7. I am guessing that means it works?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I bet on the post screen it says to enter setup press ? - that is BIOS
and press escape for boot menu


If not how did you know to press escape


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I saw on the blue screen when it flashed really fast it said press ESC to enter Boot Menu


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

It did come up with a black screen that told me to press any key to boot from CD or DVD


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That was to what I referred when I said on Post screen
does it say press ? for boot menu


Put that DVD away in its case you MAY well need it later


Now put the new hard drive in its enclosure and connect it to the Dell and see if it is recognised


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Signed off goodnight back about 1800


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

ok it says two hard drives c and q is that right


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok goodnight


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If Q is the right size and was not there before you connected the external it is very likely that it is.


Now install the free Easeus Todo on post 20 and follow the guide on that post as to clone from the C to the Q
It maybe necessary to do another chkdsk /r before the clone will make
EVEN then it is doubtful due to the increasing bad sectors but worth a try


After the clone has completed DO NOT reboot the computer until you have disconnected the external drive


The you have the task of removing the existing hard drive and replacing it with the one in the enclosure.


If the clone fails you follow the same steps of replacement and install windows 7 from the DVD you made


You then restore your data from the backup you made


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

After reading your post I checked Q and it says 0 bytes. It is labeled Microsoft Click-to-run 2010 Q; (Protected)

Also, when I start up the computer it says something about all drives not working correctly or something like that, but then that disappears before I click where it says to check on the status.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think that virtual drive was always there it is - I think - part of the original installation - and was a way of installing or updating Office - probably part of the free Office trial that may have been on the computer when you got it


If you cannot get the external drive to be recognised by the computer - when you connect it usb, then test it on the other computer and see if it is recognised on that.


If it not recognised on this one and you cannot make further of this message -all drives not working OR SOMETHING - then proceed as outlined on the removal of the existing, install of the new and install 7 on that.


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok I will try the desktop and see if it recognizes the drive.


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I plugged it into the desktop and it installs and says it's ready to use but it still does't show up in the My Computer area. This one has c and q as well. I am going to try plugging it into the laptop again. Maybe I am confused and it's not supposed to show up in the My Computer area?


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> There are now basically three ways to proceed
> 1. Please see page 66 of this guide
> ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-produ...uide_en-us.pdf
> 
> ...


When I click on the link for the EASUS it goes to a blank page and won't load anything?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/easeus_todo_backup_free_edition.html


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I am downloading it now. Hopefully I can find the new drive easily. I'm nervous about this part.


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I tried clicking on the clone and it won't find the drive. Is there anything else to try or should I just go ahead with the taking the computer apart and installing the new one part?


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

I am currently posting from my laptop with my newly installed hard drive. All drivers updated and everything is running smoothly. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is fantastic - did you install the new drive yourself and install the 7 from the disc you made
If so my many congratulations


----------



## FootballChic (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes I did. My daughter assisted me and I called Dell about the Drivers and now everything is installed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As I said my congrats. You did well


----------

